# glock 19 gen 4 or glock 27?



## Midds (Nov 21, 2012)

What's everyone's opinion on which to buy? Why? Can anyone provide a comprehensive comparison? Any place in ND do professional duracoating that you would recommend? Thanks!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Are you looking for a 9mm or 40cal?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Not really a fair comparison the G19 is the Compact version of the G17, the G27 is the Subcompact version of the G22, if you want a Compact, then go with the G19 for 9mm and G23 for 40. If you want a subcompact (baby glock) go with the G26 for 9mm and G27 for 40. The difference between the compact and subcompact is basically the grip length, I don't like grips that exclude my pinky. I bought a G19 Gen 3 a long time ago and it still runs like a champ, you cant go wrong with either.


----------

